# So long, hoss!



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

A comedic legend has gone on home to play the great gig in the sky. Johnathan Winters stands as one of my very favorite comedians. You never knew what we was going to do and neither did he. I'm sure he has the angels rolling in the aisles.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

With all the laughter he caused, he left the world a better place. Farewell to another great.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

He will be missed!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Right there with ya Joe. He was really something special and I will miss him a ton. Make em laugh up there Johnny!


----------

